# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  راهنمایی خرید سنسور(اسکنر) اثر انگشت

## Amin69

سلام
من میخوام توی یه برنامه از اثر انگشت افراد استفاده کنم(مثلا برای ورود به برنامه).
از چه مدل از اسکنرها باید استفاده کنم و قیمتش چنده؟
لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید...
ممنون

----------


## md3848

سلام
من تا حالا با این سنسنور کار نکردم و...
ولی یه سایتی هست برا فروش قطعات این چنینی ،،، برو اگه پیدا شد که شد و اگه نشد با واحد فروشش تماس بگیر راهنماییت میکنن.
اینجا فکر نکنم چیزی گیرت بیاد چون خیلی کم پیدا میشه کسی با این سنسور کار کرده باشه.
همون با فروشنده این چیزا صحبت کنی بهتره تا....  من خودم اکثرا همین کار رو میکنم.

roboeq.ir

موفق باشید

----------


## md3848

اینم سنسور اثر انگشت از سایتی که در  بالا گزاشتم

http://roboeq.ir/products/category/78/

با واحد فروش تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت :چشمک:

----------

